# 1 Ohm stable amps, 2000 watts and above



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Can anyone list me some amps that are 1 Ohm stable and are as powerful as 2000 watts or more?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Hifonics hercules, orion 2500, viper 2500, planet audio 2200, power acoustic 3000. Thats allI can think of right now


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Cadence zrs-9 or 10
US Amps AX3000DE or AXDD
Hifonics BX 2005D or Goliath
I think maybe MA Audio too, but I'm not a big fan of them


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I currently have the Orion 2400 and its 2 Ohm stable, that's why i'm selling it. I need something with the same amount of power but at 1Ohm so I can get my subs to perform to their full potential.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

The orion 2500d is 1 ohm stabel and I have heard of it being burped as low as .5. Ma adio and cliff designs same company both make 1 ohm stable amps


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IIRC the Earthquake PH-D2/3s are stable but as far as reliability and sound quality, I would look somewhere else as I have been told this is essentially a competetion amp.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

scrappy said:


> The orion 2500d is 1 ohm stabel and I have heard of it being burped as low as .5. Ma adio and cliff designs same company both make 1 ohm stable amps


That is really good to know. I am very happy with Orion amps. Also if you guys know anyone that's looking for a 2400 watt 2ohm stable amp, let me know.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Most people that I have heard of really like the 2500d. It seems to be one of the most recommended 2000+ amps out right now


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Perfect! I know what my next amp is going to be now. But I still need to sell the one I currently have first.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Maybe ebay or classifieds on here.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Yeah that's what i'm going to look into.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

someone was looking for a 2000x1 @ 2ohm amp just a few days ago but I don't remember what forum it was on....maybe ICIX?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Well if you come across them again, or anyone, please send them my way. You know I take good care of my equipment so it's in great shape.


----------

